# Robinhood se suicida. Bloquea la compra de Gamestop etc



## vintvolt (28 Ene 2021)

Podéis jugar a ser pequeños brokers hasta que papá ya no le guste el juego...

Robinhood Stops Users From Trading GameStop Stocks, Other Reddit YOLO Picks


Robinhood, the fee-free investment app that has helped Redditors and other retail investors pump dark horse stocks like GameStop, AMC, BlackBerry, and Nokia, has stopped allowing users to buy those stocks and other YOLO picks.
According to screenshots shared on social media, on Thursday morning a notification appeared on Robinhood telling users that they could close their position on GameStop's stock but not buy any additional shares. Redditors are currently panicking, looking for ways to transfer their shares of GameStop off of Robinhood to other platforms, and are generally furious at the platform.

In a blog post, Robinhood confirmed that it has placed restrictions on several stocks due to volatility. “We continuously monitor the markets and make changes where necessary. In light of recent volatility, we are restricting transactions for certain securities to position closing only, including $AMC, $BB, $BBBY, $EXPR, $GME, $KOSS, $NAKD and $NOK. We also raised margin requirements for certain securities,” the blog post read.

Robinhood did not respond to a request for comment.


----------



## brent (28 Ene 2021)

NWO


----------



## torque_200bc (28 Ene 2021)

en todos los casinos te echan cuando encuentras un mecanismo para desplumar a la banca


----------



## Manzano1 (28 Ene 2021)

Que lo hagan en fisico


----------



## torque_200bc (28 Ene 2021)

ah y para los tarados del NWO, esto no tiene nada de nuevo, es la historia de toda la vida.


----------



## TercioVascongado (28 Ene 2021)

Trileros.


----------



## Le Truhan (28 Ene 2021)

Jajajaja si que se Han picado los fondos de inversión


----------



## torque_200bc (28 Ene 2021)

eso si, es la primera vez que veo suspender una cotización porque suba demasiado.


----------



## BitJoros (28 Ene 2021)

Pues le queda atacar en físico...ahí lo dejo.


----------



## bralmu (28 Ene 2021)

torque_200bc dijo:


> eso si, es la primera vez que veo suspender una cotización porque suba demasiado.



Es que no han suspendido la cotización.
El broker ha cogido la app y ha desactivado el botón de comprar y solo dejan vender  . Van a la desesperada.






Era de esperar porque el broker Robinhood pertenece al mismo grupo empresarial que ha rescatado al hedge fund Melvin Capital. Están pillados. Necesitan que el precio de GameStop baje sí o sí.

En EEUU hay otros brokers que todavía funcionan, como Fidelity o Charles Schwab, pero la mayoría estaba usando Robinhood y cambiar de broker no se hace en 2 días.
Están hablando de ponerle una demanda colectiva a los brokers que están bloqueando las compras, por manipulación del mercado. Es como si aquí todos los brokers de la órbita del Santander y el BBVA bloqueasen la compra de Melia Hotels porque la tienen en corto y les viene mal que suba.


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ene 2021)

Yo diría que lo que está haciendo es evitando que se suiciden sus usuarios


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (28 Ene 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (28 Ene 2021)

Libre mercado


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (28 Ene 2021)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amigos895 (28 Ene 2021)

Que ganas dan de arruinar a toda esta gentuza.


----------



## Diomedes (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Merovech (28 Ene 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> Es que no han suspendido la cotización.
> El broker ha cogido la app y ha desactivado el botón de comprar y solo dejan vender  . Van a la desesperada.
> 
> 
> ...






>they pumped?
>activate buying neutralization


----------



## El centinela (28 Ene 2021)

torque_200bc dijo:


> eso si, es la primera vez que veo suspender una cotización porque suba demasiado.



Es que no han suspendido la cotizacion porque suba demasiado. Han prohibido comprar la accion. Pero venderla si que dejan los muy cabrones.


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Ene 2021)

No se porque los robin hoods usan esa plataforma que les ha dejado su nombre porque en realidad les traiciona, hace ya meses fue condenado por ceder informacion de posiciones a las manos grandes en perjucio de su operativa. Y ahora el remate, les bloquea y algo mas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## DigitalMarketer (28 Ene 2021)

No sólo Robinhood.
Intente comprar tanto en IG y Saxobank y no era posible.
Lo habían bloqueado.
Interactive Brokers también.
Un escándalo.

El punto gran hermano.


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ene 2021)

Precisamente, los listos que entraron los primeros ya se habrán salido. Ahora solo entran los tontos. 
Entiendo que los clientes de Robin Hood son gente con poca experiencia y aunque sólo sea por evitar un escándalo podría ser que desde el broker están intentando evitar que cometan una estupidez.
Cuando GME empiece a volver al precio que le corresponde lo hará a toda velocidad, maricón el último y muchos llorando.


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ene 2021)

Si si, todos los que están comprando GME es por una buena causa, ninguno es para especular e intentar sacar tajada de las subidas. No te lo crees ni tú. 

Y habría que ver hasta que punto esto de Reddit es una buena causa, a mi a lo que me apesta es al típico calientavalores que siempre se han visto por foros como el de invertia, solo que de una forma mucho más elaborada y mucho más masiva. No me extrañaría nada que los que iniciaron esto ahora estén forrados y riéndose de todos los tontos que siguen entrando a estas alturas.

Y una cosa es darse de alta en una plataforma, y otra muy distinta meter dinero en un valor que es una burbuja a punto de estallar.


----------



## elKaiser (28 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Precisamente, los listos que entraron los primeros ya se habrán salido. Ahora solo entran los tontos.
> Entiendo que los clientes de Robin Hood son gente con poca experiencia y aunque sólo sea por evitar un escándalo podría ser que desde el broker están intentando evitar que cometan una estupidez.
> Cuando GME empiece a volver al precio que le corresponde lo hará a toda velocidad, maricón el último y muchos llorando.



Si claro, RobinHood piensa en los pobrecitos tontos que van a desplumar y no en los grandes Fondos posicionados en cortos y que estarán perdiendo una verdadera fortuna.


----------



## Desencantado (28 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Si si, todos los que están comprando GME es por una buena causa, ninguno es para especular e intentar sacar tajada de las subidas. No te lo crees ni tú.
> 
> Y habría que ver hasta que punto esto de Reddit es una buena causa, a mi a lo que me apesta es al típico calientavalores que siempre se han visto por foros como el de invertia, solo que de una forma mucho más elaborada y mucho más masiva. No me extrañaría nada que los que iniciaron esto ahora estén forrados y riéndose de todos los tontos que siguen entrando a estas alturas.
> 
> Y una cosa es darse de alta en una plataforma, y otra muy distinta meter dinero en un valor que es una burbuja a punto de estallar.



Menos mal que velan por nosotros Papá Alpharius y Mamá Yellen!


----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> No se porque los robin hoods usan esa plataforma que les ha dejado su nombre porque en realidad les traiciona, hace ya meses fue condenado por ceder informacion de posiciones a las manos grandes en perjucio de su operativa. Y ahora el remate, les bloquea y algo mas



0 comisiones. Apalancados hasta las trancas......
Acaso crees que algún broker normal dejaría a niñatos operar con opciones OTM apalancados de cojones y sin cuentas que respalden ?


----------



## Mr Soul (28 Ene 2021)

Si no presentan una demanda es que son tontos. Material, hay.

Si partimos de que hay una intervención del mercado porque hay un montón de gente metiendo dinero en una burbuja a punto de estallar y es necesario minimizar su riesgo, ese mismo argumento me sirve a la inversa: no se debería haber dejado a los cortos ponerse en corto de la forma que lo han hecho porque tampoco ellos han sabido valorar los riesgos y se han expuesto de forma catastrofica a los mismos. Y los hechos confirman que no han sabido, los puros hechos lo dicen, no es una opinión.

Por lo demás, y valorando aspectos donde rascar judicialmente :
* no ha habido ningún tipo de advertencia a los usuarios previa al bloqueo. Lo normal - si entendemos que Robinhood simplemente está cuidando de sus clientes- hubiera sido advertirles previamente. Ayer ya lo podrían haber hecho, en el premarket de hoy también. No haberlo hecho significa, indiciariamente, que detrás de ese supuesto cuidado del interés del cliente se esconde otra cosa en realidad. Y esa cosa - la vinculación entre Robinhood y Citadel- no creo que sea muy difícil de probar ni para el abogado más paleto de Georgia. 

*Cuando esos clientes firman el contrato con su bróker, ¿acaso aparece alguna cláusula advirtiendo de la potestad del bróker de atarle las manos al cliente? Porque si no aparece, mal vamos. Y mal vamos sobre todo en el sistema legal estadounidense, en el que esas cosas de información previa al cliente se tienen muy en cuenta.
En EEUU han condenado a empresas a indemnizaciones escandalosas por falta de información a sus clientes en las cosas más idiotas que podáis imaginar. Que le pregunten a Bayer, por ejemplo.

En fin, no quiero ser categórico. Simplemente resalto aspectos jurídicos del tema que tienen recorrido a mi modo de ver.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Desencantado dijo:


> Menos mal que velan por nosotros Papá Alpharius y Mamá Yellen!



Que hariamos sin esta gente que tanto se preocupa por nosotros. 
Que hariamos...


----------



## AsdrubalBarca (28 Ene 2021)

Al final han hecho lo que han de hacer, servir a sus clientes, los fondos.

Ojo que ahora hay bastante movimiento institucional post mercado, lo de mañana va a ser divertido si todos los que se han de colocar para la foto han conseguido colocarse a precios "coherentes":


----------



## Don Redondón (28 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Si no presentan una demanda es que son tontos. Material, hay.
> 
> Si partimos de que hay una intervención del mercado porque hay un montón de gente metiendo dinero en una burbuja a punto de estallar y es necesario minimizar su riesgo, ese mismo argumento me sirve a la inversa: no se debería haber dejado a los cortos ponerse en corto de la forma que lo han hecho porque tampoco ellos han sabido valorar los riesgos y se han expuesto de forma catastrofica a los mismos. Y los hechos confirman que no han sabido, los puros hechos lo dicen, no es una opinión.
> 
> ...




estan calculando, que sale mas caro, pagar x1000 indemnizaciones a 1 millon por barba, o dejar que papafondo palme miles de millones por dia?

ahí tinees el porque les importa un cojón que les demanden o lo que sea.


----------



## Polonia Viva (28 Ene 2021)

Es que esto es un escandalazo sin precedentes. Si te preocupa la volatilidad de una acción suspendes la cotización, es decir, prohíbes tanto comprar como vender. Pero aquí solo han prohibido comprar, es una manipulación del mercado clarísima. Y no han sido uno, ni dos, ni tres brokers. Hay gente que tiene que pudrirse en la cárcel por lo que ha pasado hoy.


----------



## Lmpd_01 (28 Ene 2021)

GAMESTOP = OPERACIÓN DE LA CIA


----------



## Registrador (28 Ene 2021)

Lo que esta claro es que RH acaba de desaparecer y sus directivos acabaran en la cárcel.


----------



## Registrador (28 Ene 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> estan calculando, que sale mas caro, pagar x1000 indemnizaciones a 1 millon por barba, o dejar que papafondo palme miles de millones por dia?
> 
> ahí tinees el porque les importa un cojón que les demanden o lo que sea.



Y los años en la trena?


----------



## Mr Soul (28 Ene 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> estan calculando, que sale mas caro, pagar x1000 indemnizaciones a 1 millon por barba, o dejar que papafondo palme miles de millones por dia?
> 
> ahí tinees el porque les importa un cojón que les demanden o lo que sea.



Puede ser. Tiene fundamento lógico eso que dices. 

Pero también te digo, como ya sabrás seguramente : las indemnizaciones en EEUU por sentencias condenatorias en materia de mercado no son ninguna broma. Pero ninguna.


----------



## Don Redondón (28 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Puede ser. Tiene fundamento lógico eso que dices.
> 
> Pero también te digo, como ya sabrás seguramente : las indemnizaciones en EEUU por sentencias condenatorias en materia de mercado no son ninguna broma. Pero ninguna.



cierto, pero tambien sabemos que cuando dan quiebera se acaba la fiesta, el que pringue irá a la trena, los años que sean, y 0 a repartir.


----------



## Top5 (28 Ene 2021)

"Libremercado"... a que mola ver la realidad de manera que hasta te da vergüenza lo que estas viendo.


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Ene 2021)

Estoy flipando con todo esto!!


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ene 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Si claro, RobinHood piensa en los pobrecitos tontos que van a desplumar y no en los grandes Fondos posicionados en cortos y que estarán perdiendo una verdadera fortuna.



Si claro, los grandes fondos posicionados en cortos son clientes de Robin Hood.


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ene 2021)

¿Y quién ha dicho que sea delito? Ni siquiera he sugerido que especular sea algo malo. No te inventes cosas.


----------



## Don Redondón (28 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Si claro, los grandes fondos posicionados en cortos son clientes de Robin Hood.



no hijo, robinhood es el hijopequeño de alguno de estos fondos, o una buena parte de su accionariado son fondos.


----------



## The Grasshopper (28 Ene 2021)

Esto es lo que reciben los usuarios de Robin Hood


----------



## Don Redondón (28 Ene 2021)

In May 2020, it was announced that Robinhood had raised $280 million in venture funding at a pre-money valuation of $8.3 billion led by Sequoia Capital, and 3 months later, the company announced a $200 million Series G funding round from a new investor, D1 Capital Partners, on August 17.[27][28]

Is this true? Robinhood pressured by White House, Sequoia Capital to stop GME trades

pues ahí está lo bonito, sequoia capital mtiendo presión junto con la casablanca, a saber que importe estan palmando al dia con esta bromita, si la casablanca está metida en el ajo, luego, un indulto, o un juez federal hamijo, y arreglado, 4 años de carcel de baja seguridad y pa casa con los bolsillos llenitos.


----------



## chocolate (28 Ene 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Esto es lo que reciben los usuarios de Robin Hood
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557706



¿¿Dice que si venden ahora les pagan la acción a 118USD haciendo la media?? Hoy ha cerrado a 196USD


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ene 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Si no presentan una demanda es que son tontos. Material, hay.
> 
> Si partimos de que hay una intervención del mercado porque hay un montón de gente metiendo dinero en una burbuja a punto de estallar y es necesario minimizar su riesgo, ese mismo argumento me sirve a la inversa: *no se debería haber dejado a los cortos ponerse en corto de la forma que lo han hecho porque tampoco ellos han sabido valorar los riesgos y se han expuesto de forma catastrofica a los mismos*. Y los hechos confirman que no han sabido, los puros hechos lo dicen, no es una opinión.



No es el mismo argumento. Los cortos estaban cortos antes de que empezara toda esta locura. 
Y eso de "la forma en que lo han hecho" tampoco se ajusta a la realidad. No había nada raro en los cortos de GME. Es una empresa a punto de quebrar y los cortos que tenía que tener estaría dentro de lo habitual.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> no hijo, robinhood es el hijopequeño de alguno de estos fondos, o una buena parte de su accionariado son fondos.



El pompero alpharius es un lamebolsas de los fondos. Se cree broker, un woll strit wolberine.


----------



## Don Redondón (28 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> No es el mismo argumento. Los cortos estaban cortos antes de que empezara toda esta locura.
> Y eso de "la forma en que lo han hecho" tampoco se ajusta a la realidad. No había nada raro en los cortos de GME. Es una empresa a punto de quebrar y los cortos que tenía que tener estaría dentro de lo habitual.



amos a ver si me entero segun tu razonamiento

si un fondo mete en corto para ganar pasta es bien,
si un grupo de particulares calientan la accion para ganar es bien
si un fondo gana porque los particulares calientan es bien
si un fondo palma porque los particulares calientan es mal


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ene 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> no hijo, robinhood es el hijopequeño de alguno de estos fondos, o una buena parte de su accionariado son fondos.



Fuente? Tus cojones. A que sí.


----------



## Don Redondón (28 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Fuente? Tus cojones. A que sí.



en la whiskypedia lo tienes, y si, mis cojones en ebullición son una fuente de alegría


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ene 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> amos a ver si me entero segun tu razonamiento
> 
> si un fondo mete en corto para ganar pasta es bien,
> si un grupo de particulares calientan la accion para ganar es bien
> ...



No, no te has enterado. Lee otra vez, anda.


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ene 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> en la whiskypedia lo tienes, y si, mis cojones en ebullición son una fuente de alegría



Veo que solo dices una idiotez tras otra


----------



## Don Redondón (28 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Fuente? Tus cojones. A que sí.



pero bueno, si la guiskipedia según cuando no te mole, solo tienes uqe entar en sequoia capital

Sequoia - Robinhood

ahí, en primera plana.

y si en lugar de hablar con la boca llena de polla, y las manos calientes de las pelotas de tus amos, miraras solo un poquito

Robinhood Raises $280 Million in Series F Funding Led by Sequoia — Under the Hood


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ene 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> In May 2020, it was announced that Robinhood had raised $280 million in venture funding at a pre-money valuation of $8.3 billion led by Sequoia Capital, and 3 months later, the company announced a $200 million Series G funding round from a new investor, D1 Capital Partners, on August 17.[27][28]
> 
> Is this true? Robinhood pressured by White House, Sequoia Capital to stop GME trades
> 
> pues ahí está lo bonito, sequoia capital mtiendo presión junto con la casablanca, a saber que importe estan palmando al dia con esta bromita, si la casablanca está metida en el ajo, luego, un indulto, o un juez federal hamijo, y arreglado, 4 años de carcel de baja seguridad y pa casa con los bolsillos llenitos.



A ver, bonito, ¿y donde pone que Sequoia capital o cualquiera de los otros fondos de capital riesgo que han invertido en RobinHood se dedican a poner cortos en GME?


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ene 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> pero bueno, si la guiskipedia según cuando no te mole, solo tienes uqe entar en sequoia capital
> 
> Sequoia - Robinhood
> 
> ahí, en primera plana.



Te he contestado antes. Deja ya de hacer el ridículo, anda.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ene 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> pero bueno, si la guiskipedia según cuando no te mole, solo tienes uqe entar en sequoia capital
> 
> Sequoia - Robinhood
> 
> ahí, en primera plana.


----------



## Don Redondón (28 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Veo que solo dices una idiotez tras otra




y ahora, educadamente, te comes el owned y te vas a tu puta casa a llorar en posición fetal.


----------



## Alpharius (28 Ene 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> y ahora, educadamente, te comes el owned y te vas a tu puta casa a llorar en posición fetal.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557725



Fantásticos argumentos los tuyos. Y encima hablas de owned. En fin, críos.


----------



## Polonia Viva (28 Ene 2021)

Top5 dijo:


> "Libremercado"... a que mola ver la realidad de manera que hasta te da vergüenza lo que estas viendo.



Lo que ha pasado es cualquier cosa menos libre mercado


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Fantásticos argumentos los tuyos. Y encima hablas de owned. En fin, críos.



Te saco del ignore solo para decirte que dejes de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Alpharius (29 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Te saco del ignore solo para decirte que dejes de hacer el ridículo.



¿Y me puedes decir cómo he hecho el ridículo? ¿Al desmentir las cosas falsas que estaba diciendo el otro forero?


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

HOHOHOHOHOHO

POWER TO THE PLAYERS


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> ¿Y me puedes decir cómo he hecho el ridículo? ¿Al desmentir las cosas falsas que estaba diciendo el otro forero?



Y sigues. Te debes pensar que no hemos seguido la conversación. Te dejo un rato para que leas esto y luego te vuelvo a meter en el ignore por mentiroso chupapollas, que al que te han desmentido es a tí con un enlace al propio fondo.


----------



## Alpharius (29 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Y sigues. Te debes pensar que no hemos seguido la conversación. Te dejo un rato para que leas esto y luego te vuelvo a meter en el ignore por mentiroso chupapollas, que al que te han desmentido es a tí con un enlace al propio fondo.



Vale, otro crío sin más argumentos que insultar. Ese enlace que dices no tiene nada que ver con lo que estábamos hablando, que era de los cortos en GME.


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Por cierto que grande la imagen de los dos julandrones abrazados en el anuncio corporativo de Robin Hood en la página de Secuoya. Todo muy corporatomaricón y globohomo.


----------



## Alpharius (29 Ene 2021)

¿Y donde he dicho que la especulación no es buena? Tu ni lógica ni comprensión lectora.


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Vale, otro crío sin más argumentos que insultar. Ese enlace que dices no tiene nada que ver con lo que estábamos hablando, que era de los cortos en GME.



Pero que rata mentirosa eres.


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Dice cosas y luego se hace el loco cuando se las desmienten o se las echan en cara.


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Al mismo sitio le he mandado yo.


----------



## Alpharius (29 Ene 2021)

¿Madre mía, pero vosotros sois normales? Es decir, que si yo afirmo que una persona no está comprando algo por una buena causa, que lo hace solo por especular, entonces estoy afirmando que especular es malo. ¿Pero qué clase de lógica es esa?
Es como si yo digo que nadie compra el pan por una buena causa, que lo compran para alimentarse y tú de ahí infieres que yo digo que comprar el pan es malo.
Coeficiente intelectual de menos de 50 debes de tener.


----------



## Piotr (29 Ene 2021)

se habran salvado el culo pero robinhood de esta no sale


----------



## Mr Soul (29 Ene 2021)

Ya les han caído dos demandas, por lo que decís.
Difícil defensa van a tener.
Una actuación respecto de la cual no existe precedente, cosa importantisima a la vista de cualquier juez (independiente). Porque si una conducta como la que han llevado no está legislada - y no lo está - y tampoco existe un precedente, nos damos de lleno con la falta de *seguridad jurídica (*para el consumidor, usuario etc).
Y la seguridad jurídica es un principio fundamental en cualquier sistema, africano incluido.

Una conducta en la que una entidad privada se arroga las competencias que corresponden única y exclusivamente a un *regulador público* - la SEC-...

En fin,, a cualquier picapleitos se le ocurren 20 medios de ataque.

Hasta aquí lo jurídico, que es lo que me gusta a mí y lo que me importa.

Respecto a lo otro, lo moral, pues bueno... es el mundo tal y como lo conocemos , yo no me hago el tonto. Si entras a wall streeet sabes de antemano que es territorio comanche. Hacernos los tontos ahora es algo así como engañarnos.

Saludos. Y no os peleeis tanto, estos hilos están bien para aprender cosas financieras que a mí se me escapan mucho.
Para hostias, mejor la calle, como toda la vida.


----------



## Don Redondón (29 Ene 2021)

el hecho innegable ahora mismo, es que el link que he puesto antes de que sequoia y la casa blanca estaban apretando a robinhood tiene pinta de real es que ya está en meneame y otros muchos sitios, sitios de esos de mierda donde newtroles y similares dan lecciones de honestidad y verismo.

ojito que puede ser buena, dos dias lleva el biegoberde en el despacho oval, y a la que pinta, puede que dure na y menos si se confirma que han influido en el cierre de la compra de esas acciones para beneficiar a un fondo de inversión. El watergate puede ser una chiquillada comparado con esto. Se ha sabido los que ya han palmado, pero no se sabe todavia los que siguen en corto mientras no liquiden posiciones.

GameStop Loser Citron Says White House Should Stay Out Of The Reddit-Fueled Stock Mania


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

Piotr dijo:


> se habran salvado el culo pero robinhood de esta no sale



Menudos sinverguenzas. Robin Hood. Y resulta que son de los mismos tiburones.


----------



## Don Redondón (29 Ene 2021)

lo bonito de buscar información, es a donde te puede llevar. 

One of Donald Trump’s biggest Silicon Valley backers is renouncing his support

doug leone, un gerifalte de sequoia capital, esa misma uqe está pidiendo que se pare la compra de acciones de gamestop, hasta hace dos dias, uña y mugre de trump, y vaya, ahora que le ha dado la espalda, parece que está recibiendo sus 30 monedas cual judas, consguiendo que la casablanca interfiera en el mercado de valores.

ummm, se presentan curvas.


----------



## tramperoloco (29 Ene 2021)

Congreso EEUU celebrará audiencias sobre operaciones con GameStop y estado de mercados acciones Por Reuters

Por David Shepardson

WASHINGTON, 28 ene (Reuters) - Dos comités del Congreso estadounidense dijeron el jueves que celebrarán audiencias sobre el mercado de valores después de que los usuarios de aplicaciones de inversión enfrentaron límites a sus operaciones tras el "alza de Reddit", que disparó a acciones volátiles promocionadas en foros en línea.

"Debemos lidiar con los fondos de cobertura, cuya conducta poco ética condujo directamente a la volatilidad reciente del mercado, y debemos examinar el mercado en general y cómo ha sido manipulado por los fondos de cobertura y sus socios financieros para beneficiarse a sí mismos mientras otros pagan el precio", dijo la legisladora demócrata Maxine Waters, que encabeza el Comité de Servicios Financieros de la Cámara de Representantes.

Waters agregó que la audiencia se centrará en las "ventas en corto, plataformas de negociación en línea, gamificación y su impacto sistémico en nuestros mercados de capitales e inversores minoristas".

Un ejército de inversores minoristas derrotó a los profesionales de Wall Street esta semana, colocando a los fondos de cobertura en un costoso "short squeeze" después de que apostaron por futuras caídas de GameStop y otras acciones desfavorecidas.

No obstante, el jueves, las corredurías Robinhood Markets Inc e Interactive Brokers restringieron la compra de acciones de GameStop y otros valores que se dispararon tras ser cortados por profesionales.

"Se acabó dejar que los multimillonarios de los fondos de cobertura traten al mercado de valores como su patio de recreo personal y luego se lleven la pelota a casa cuando pierden", dijo el legislador Ro Khanna, quien destacó que los fondos pudieron seguir negociando acciones mientras los inversores individuales eran frenados por los límites en Robinhood.

La demócrata Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez y el republicano Ted Cruz estuvieron entre el número creciente de legisladores que acordaron que el Congreso necesita más información.

La legisladora Ocasio-Cortez tuiteó que la restricción era "inaceptable" y agregó que el Congreso debe saber más sobre la medida "para impedir que los inversores minoristas compren acciones, mientras que los fondos de cobertura pueden negociar libremente con las acciones como les conviene".

El senador Ted Cruz retuiteó a Ocasio-Cortez, en una inusual muestra de conformidad, escribiendo "Totalmente de acuerdo". Cruz dijo a la prensa que los legisladores necesitan respuestas sobre "por qué detuvieron las operaciones (...) parece favorecer a un puñado de actores ricos e influyentes a expensas de los ciudadanos e inversores comunes".

El presidente ejecutivo de Tesla (NASDAQ:TSLA), Elon Musk, respaldó las críticas de Ocasio-Cortez a Robinhood en Twitter, respondiendo "absolutamente".

El senador Sherrod Brown, presidente entrante del Comité Bancario, dijo que "a la gente en Wall Street solo le importan las reglas cuando son ellos los que se ven perjudicados".



(Editado en español por Carlos Serrano)


----------



## torque_200bc (29 Ene 2021)

veo que gme esta muy potente en after hours, y eso que pensé que ya se había terminado. Alguien está del lado de los niños rata.


----------



## tramperoloco (29 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> 0 comisiones. Apalancados hasta las trancas......
> Acaso crees que algún broker normal dejaría a niñatos operar con opciones OTM apalancados de cojones y sin cuentas que respalden ?



TD ameritrade , Sofi , questrade , Fidelity , Schwab , Nordnet ....... ninguna de ellas bloqueo compras de GME , no todos los robin hoods usan robin hood.


----------



## Play_91 (29 Ene 2021)

Resúmen: que el broker es un hijo de puta casino típico del cabal globalista mafioso que cuando palmas se la suuda pero cuando ganas se cabrea y te cierra la cuenta.


----------



## Decipher (29 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Congreso EEUU celebrará audiencias sobre operaciones con GameStop y estado de mercados acciones Por Reuters
> 
> Por David Shepardson
> 
> ...



Será subnormal, otra vez tendiendo la mano a la mugre. Si estás de acuerdo dices tu postura no le tiendes la mano a la escoria ni aunque estes de acuerdo.


----------



## Top5 (29 Ene 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Lo que ha pasado es cualquier cosa menos libre mercado




La realidad es dura, el libre mercado es una fantasía..., ciertas personas están acojonadas y el chocolate esta espeso.
Eso es lo que se esta viendo.

Ya están tardando en meter a cierta gente en la cárcel, por que si no se perderá la poca credibilidad que pueden tener esos mercados que nos decían por activa y por pasiva que eran "libres"...


----------



## Tons of Fear (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## HDR (29 Ene 2021)

Cuando Trump dice lo de _"it's rigged"_ ("está amañado"), no se refiere únicamente a las elecciones.

Todo.


----------



## Tons of Fear (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Sputnik (29 Ene 2021)

Se olía la tostada, por las bravas. A ver si nos damos cuenta, lo que hay que hacer es que la bestia muestre todas sus cabezas, a la luz, irritada por nuestra osadia. Solo así podremos cortarselas.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (29 Ene 2021)

Jajajajaj, no todo es blanco o negro campeón, que descojone, si algo no es bueno tiene que ser malo dice, es que no he podido evitar comentar la verdad porque tu comentario me parece surrealista. El mundo está compuesto por una escala de grises compañero.
Y me parece de cajón que especular no es algo que pueda ser considerado "bueno" aunque tampoco tiene porque ser "malo" ni un delito si haciéndolo no te saltas las leyes, ahogas a un tercero... Está todo lleno de matices...


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (29 Ene 2021)

Y citando este comentario habiendo leído los posteriores añado: entonces donde está la buena causa en especular para pumpear la acción obteniendo un beneficio de la subida de dicha acción?


----------



## Hasta los webs (29 Ene 2021)

Esto debería servir,para que los denominados liberales,que creen realmente que hay un mercado libre,se den cuenta que en realidad el libre mercado no existe, está dominado por los fondos de inversión que mueven a su antojo ingentes cantidades de dinero manipulando así los mercados.Y estos fondos de inversión están controlados por la tribu elegida.Si los de la tribu piensan que van a joderles y perder pasta pondrán las restricciones necesarias para que esto no ocurra.


----------



## vpsn (29 Ene 2021)

Degiro tambien la ha bloqueado y a saber cuantas mas


----------



## frankie83 (29 Ene 2021)

BitJoros dijo:


> Pues le queda atacar en físico...ahí lo dejo.



La us mint produce unos cuantos millones de onzas..


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Ene 2021)

Que no!

Que los malos son los malvados foreros

Que los jew apostando contra empresas con posiciones bajistas a corto, son buena gente, que sus ganancias van a los planes de pensiones

Que me lo ha dicho la sexta y mediset


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

torque_200bc dijo:


> en todos los casinos te echan cuando encuentras un mecanismo para desplumar a la banca



pero estamos en un momento especial

creo que van a cambiar hasta leyes


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

Hasta los webs dijo:


> Esto debería servir,para que los denominados liberales,que creen realmente que hay un mercado libre,se den cuenta que en realidad el libre mercado no existe, está dominado por los fondos de inversión que mueven a su antojo ingentes cantidades de dinero manipulando así los mercados.Y estos fondos de inversión están controlados por la tribu elegida.Si los de la tribu piensan que van a joderles y perder pasta pondrán las restricciones necesarias para que esto no ocurra.



Pues claro hombre, la derecha y la izquierda son creaciones para que los plebeyos no se den cuenta que solo hay dos partidos: los de abajo y los de arriba.

Los mismos que eran grandes terratenientes en la época pre-industrial, pasaron a ser grandes propietarios de fábricas tras la revolución industrial, y despues de que las fábricas se fuesen a china por cuestión de costes y divisa mas barata pasaron a no necesitar mas que unos pocos trabajadores muy especializados (matemáticos, Quants, traders y analistas económicos) para dedicarse simplemente a mover dinero en la bolsa.

Os recuerdo una frase que decía Gordon Gekko en Wall Street

_Yo no creo riqueza! yo POSEO!_


----------



## sirpask (29 Ene 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> No sólo Robinhood.
> Intente comprar tanto en IG y Saxobank y no era posible.
> Lo habían bloqueado.
> Interactive Brokers también.
> ...



Esto es gravísimo.


----------



## davitin (29 Ene 2021)

Está todo intervenido ....medios de comunicación y redes sociales bloquean al POTUS, los brokers de organizan para bloquear a los que trolean su sistema....y la gente aun duda de las conspiraciones.....somos un rebaño dirigido por pastores.


----------



## Manzano1 (29 Ene 2021)

Minuto 36


----------



## jaimegvr (29 Ene 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Es que no han suspendido la cotizacion porque suba demasiado. Han prohibido comprar la accion. Pero venderla si que dejan los muy cabrones.



Pregunto, si solo se puede vender, y nadie puede comprar, quien las va a comprar si no se puede comprar???


----------



## charofilia (29 Ene 2021)

robin hood paradojicamente protegiendo a los ricos y poderosos, esta puta mierda se escribe sola


----------



## curvilineo (29 Ene 2021)

En etoro hicieron lo mismo con la app, con la versión web se pudo operar hasta las 18,30 hora de España.

HdP menos mal que pude sacar caso todo.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Esto es gravísimo.



joder, increible

Saxobank, pais de la UE (Dinamarca) metido en el ajo


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Pregunto, si solo se puede vender, y nadie puede comprar, quien las va a comprar si no se puede comprar???



estan haciendo tiempo mientras los expertos (traders y bufetes de abogados) piensan como salir airosos de esta minimizando la ecuación pérdida económica por la operativa-indemnizaciones y demandas a las que se enfrentan

seguramente en wall street tengan que mandar a los de deliveroo y glovo con las mochilas llenas de tranquilizantes


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

por cierto, la prensa económica española pasando por el tema de puntillas, como si no fuese nada relevante, 

Expansión - Diario Económico e información de mercados

Cinco Días: economía y mercados

Líder en noticias de economía, bolsa y finanzas.

Aqui tiene que haber habido órdenes de "los de arriba" de que se callen la puta boca para evitar el efecto manada a nivel mundial


----------



## MAEZAL (29 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Fuente? Tus cojones. A que sí.



Los lazos financieros entre Robinhood y los fondos que venden a corto plazo GME están bajo escrutinio


----------



## vintvolt (29 Ene 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> por cierto, la prensa económica española pasando por el tema de puntillas, como si no fuese nada relevante,
> 
> Expansión - Diario Económico e información de mercados
> 
> ...



Que fuerte, sección economía de el país ni rastro. En el diario 5 días una noticia secundaria en plan "estar alerta" 
Ayer en la ser si que hablaron un ratillo pero en tono condescendiente.


----------



## MAEZAL (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Arthas98 (29 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> No es el mismo argumento. Los cortos estaban cortos antes de que empezara toda esta locura.
> Y eso de "la forma en que lo han hecho" tampoco se ajusta a la realidad. No había nada raro en los cortos de GME. Es una empresa a punto de quebrar y los cortos que tenía que tener estaría dentro de lo habitual.



Más de 100% de cortos no es lo habitual y GME NO estaba a punto de quebrar y la prueba es que tenían suficiente dinero para hacer varios buyback Y pagar por adelantado casi toda su deuda que tenían para 2021 en 2020. El resto de su deuda es en 2026 creo. Una empresa que literalmente ha tenido un crecimiento del negocio online del 300% en un año y que ha logrado recortar drásticamente sus costes. ¿Que en un futuro igual quiebra si la nueva dirección no le da un buen repaso? Si, pero no en 2020 ni en 2021. Los cortos han sido temerarios y muchas veces han manipulado el mercado y hay pruebas. Muchísimos viernes a literalmente 5 minutos de cerrar la sesión se han abierto posiciones cortas de un millón de acciones en una empresa que tiene 68 millones de acciones.


----------



## MAEZAL (29 Ene 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Pregunto, si solo se puede vender, y nadie puede comprar, quien las va a comprar si no se puede comprar???



A los fondos les dejaron comprar para cubrir sus posiciones cortas.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (29 Ene 2021)

Esto es para los gilimierdas que viene hablando siempre del liberalijjjjmo ejjjtremo.

Vivimos en un régimen quasisocialista, como te salgas de los márgenes en los que se te supone debes moverte, las reglas del juego cambian de forma inmediata.

Pero no hay que perder de vista, que en última instancia, todo esto es posible porque vivimos bajo un paradigma de dinero fiat, donde se puede imprimir a placer, rescatar a dinosaurios moribundos, y perpetuar el status quo.

Quitales la capacidad de crear dinero y el castillo de naipes cae a plomo.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

vintvolt dijo:


> Que fuerte, sección economía de el país ni rastro. En el diario 5 días una noticia secundaria en plan "estar alerta"
> Ayer en la ser si que hablaron un ratillo pero en tono condescendiente.



solo en "el economista" le dieron ayer portada, pero ya esta mas abajo la noticia en pequeño diciendo que el proximo objetivo es la plata


----------



## delta74 (29 Ene 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> pero estamos en un momento especial
> 
> creo que van a cambiar hasta leyes



a su favor


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

MAEZAL dijo:


> A los fondos les dejaron comprar para cubrir sus posiciones cortas.



referencia? hay ya pruebas de que no dejaban comprar a los minoritarios pero si a los fondos para cerrar cortos?


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (29 Ene 2021)

delta74 dijo:


> a su favor



habra que verlo

a veces pasan cosas inesperadas, como el atentado de las torres gemelas,


----------



## trancos123 (29 Ene 2021)

El cisne negro que nadie esperaba.


----------



## MAEZAL (29 Ene 2021)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> referencia? hay ya pruebas de que no dejaban comprar a los minoritarios pero si a los fondos para cerrar cortos?



Si, esta bloqueada la compra a los minoritarios pero permitida la venta.

Solo a los fondos les esta permitido comprar.


----------



## SuperMariano (29 Ene 2021)

Lo de Gamestop ha sido una patada en los cojones a los fondos de inversión especuladores y capitalistas del sistema, que se han hecho multimillonarios arruinando la vida de millones de personas


----------



## juagse (29 Ene 2021)

interactive brokers esta tambien pequeño y no profesional???


----------



## Sandy Ravage (29 Ene 2021)

Si Soros hace lo mismo y hunde la libra no pasa nada, es simplemente un actor más en el gran teatro de los mercados.


----------



## bralmu (29 Ene 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Pregunto, si solo se puede vender, y nadie puede comprar, quien las va a comprar si no se puede comprar???



No nos confundamos, la gracia está ahi: el mercado sigue abierto y esas empresas siguen cotizando. Los peces gordos pueden comprar libremente pero los minoristas (tú y yo) solo podemos vender, o eso es lo que intentan.

Han desactivado muchos brokers minoristas (robinhood, etoro, degiro...) con lo que fuerzan que el precio baje (la gente de a pie ya no puede seguir comprando, solo puede vender y el precio, lo van a decidir los peces gordos que son los únicos que pueden comprar).


----------



## Alpharius (29 Ene 2021)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Los lazos financieros entre Robinhood y los fondos que venden a corto plazo GME están bajo escrutinio



Y cuando te acusan de violencia de género automáticamente eres culpable, no?


----------



## Alpharius (29 Ene 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Más de 100% de cortos no es lo habitual y GME NO estaba a punto de quebrar y la prueba es que tenían suficiente dinero para hacer varios buyback Y pagar por adelantado casi toda su deuda que tenían para 2021 en 2020. El resto de su deuda es en 2026 creo. Una empresa que literalmente ha tenido un crecimiento del negocio online del 300% en un año y que ha logrado recortar drásticamente sus costes. ¿Que en un futuro igual quiebra si la nueva dirección no le da un buen repaso? Si, pero no en 2020 ni en 2021. Los cortos han sido temerarios y muchas veces han manipulado el mercado y hay pruebas. Muchísimos viernes a literalmente 5 minutos de cerrar la sesión se han abierto posiciones cortas de un millón de acciones en una empresa que tiene 68 millones de acciones.



GME no solo está a punto de quebrar sino que lo sigue estando. En cuanto se pase la tontería ésta de ahora el precio volverá a dónde estaba y la empresa seguirá su camino hacia la desaparición, salvo que la compren para usar el nombre o algo así.
Lo de manipular el precio de las empresas el 99% de las veces que se argumenta suele ser falso. Siempre es la excusa que se usa para no reconocerse a si mismo que uno la ha cagado cuando ha metido dinero en un valor ruinoso. Curiosamente la gente siempre se queja de que manipulan hacia abajo, nunca hacia arriba.
Lo que está claro es que mucho tonto va a perder su dinero, que algunos listos ya se han metido el dinero de éstos tontos en el bolsillo, y que gracias a todo este asunto algunos cortos han perdido pasta pero otros se han forrado, sobre todo los que abrieron cortos por los 450.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ene 2021)

La mayoría de los que posteáis en el subforo de bolsa sois unos miopes hijos de puta con mentalidad de un lord inglés del siglo XIX oliendo a cremallera meada.

No entendéis lo que está sucediendo porque el único "valor" que veis en vuestro entorno es la capacidad de una empresa de incrementar beneficios en el futuro, o de incrementar las ventas reduciendo costes, o la capacidad de arrinconar un mercado con monstruosas barreras de entrada.

Ojo. Esto no lo veo mal. Me parece genial.

Lo que me parece de hijos de puta es negar que el resto de personas podamos encontrar "valor" en otras cosas, como por ejemplo lo que está sucediendo con Gamestop. ¿Qué hay de malo en reconocer que alguien (los niños rata futuros endeudados/quebrados) pueden encontrar valor en hacer quebrar a un hedge fund demasiado avaricioso gobernado por auténticos hijos de perra? No hay nada de malo en ello. Vosotros encontráis valioso unas cosas y ellos encuentran valor en otras. Tan legítimo es lo uno como lo otro.

Hay que tener amplitud de miras para comprender estos "movimientos extraños", así entenderéis también por qué tienen valor las criptomonedas y dejaréis de oler ya de una maldita vez a Varón Dandy y a cojín de residencia de ancianos.


----------



## ENRABATOR (29 Ene 2021)

Pasaos a las cryptos, alli no hay intermediarios


----------



## Zoeric (29 Ene 2021)

Es llevarse el balón quedando diez minutos de partido...no está bonito lo que han hecho.
Hoy más....que siga el partido!


----------



## MAEZAL (29 Ene 2021)

GameStop ahora mismo +100% en la preapertura, y los autodenominados "retarded" dicen que no van a vender hasta que llegue a 1000.

El foro de Reedit ha aumentado 2.000.000 de usuarios en dos días a poco que compre o mantenga cada uno...


----------



## Zoeric (29 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> GME no solo está a punto de quebrar sino que lo sigue estando. En cuanto se pase la tontería ésta de ahora el precio volverá a dónde estaba y la empresa seguirá su camino hacia la desaparición, salvo que la compren para usar el nombre o algo así.
> Lo de manipular el precio de las empresas el 99% de las veces que se argumenta suele ser falso. Siempre es la excusa que se usa para no reconocerse a si mismo que uno la ha cagado cuando ha metido dinero en un valor ruinoso. Curiosamente la gente siempre se queja de que manipulan hacia abajo, nunca hacia arriba.
> Lo que está claro es que mucho tonto va a perder su dinero, que algunos listos ya se han metido el dinero de éstos tontos en el bolsillo, y que gracias a todo este asunto algunos cortos han perdido pasta pero otros se han forrado, sobre todo los que abrieron cortos por los 450.



Melvin, sal de ese cuerpo!


----------



## MAEZAL (29 Ene 2021)

Les estoy cogiendo cariño:


Un ejemplo:

Enfermo bastardo enfermo. ¡Si haces eso, algunos multimillonarios solo serán millonarios! O peor aún, ¡tendrían que vivir como personas normales! ¿Sabes lo que se siente tener que vender uno de tus megayates o tener que elegir solo dos o tres de tus superdeportivos exóticos para conservar? ¿Sabes lo que es tener que vender tu chalet en Vale y tener que comprar uno en el maldito Tahoe? ¿Qué tal salir de su mansión en el sur de Francia y girar esa llave por última vez? ¿Te imaginas pagar un impuesto del 33% sobre tu trabajo, en lugar de un 15% de ganancias de capital? ¿Imagina que tienes que conseguir un trabajo y pasar 160 horas al mes trabajando para llegar a fin de mes pero solo te pagan por 107?

Lo peor que han hecho esas personas fue simplemente colapsar la economía global con su imprudente orgía de dinero, llevar a la bancarrota a algunas generaciones y paralizar a algunas más. Incluso el gobierno dijo que estaba bien y les dio unos cientos de miles de millones para mantener el juego.

Eso es todo, no está mal. ¿¡¿Y ustedes maníacos quieren comprar una propiedad al precio del mercado y luego no venderla al precio que quieren?!? Como una especie de mercado donde las personas son libres de elegir cuánto están dispuestas a pagar por algo y por cuánto están dispuestas a venderlo. ¡Es estúpido!


----------



## eltonelero (29 Ene 2021)

torque_200bc dijo:


> en todos los casinos te echan cuando encuentras un mecanismo para desplumar a la banca



Fin del hilo


----------



## Otrasvidas (29 Ene 2021)

Esto sí que es un techo de cristal.


----------



## El Chucho (29 Ene 2021)

MAEZAL dijo:


> GameStop ahora mismo +100% en la preapertura, y los autodenominados "retarded" dicen que no van a vender hasta que llegue a 1000.
> 
> El foro de Reedit ha aumentado 2.000.000 de usuarios en dos días a poco que compre o mantenga cada uno...



HELL FUCKING YEAH


----------



## McNulty (29 Ene 2021)

No entiendo muy bien el objetivo de la trolleada. Quieren joder al hedge fund ese? Ayudar a Gamespot para que no quiebre? Quieren demostrar que si se coordinan pueden subir la cotización? Es una crítica a los cortos?

No termino de comprender tanto hype por este numerito.


----------



## kikoseis (29 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> GME no solo está a punto de quebrar sino que lo sigue estando. En cuanto se pase la tontería ésta de ahora el precio volverá a dónde estaba y la empresa seguirá su camino hacia la desaparición, salvo que la compren para usar el nombre o algo así.
> Lo de manipular el precio de las empresas el 99% de las veces que se argumenta suele ser falso. Siempre es la excusa que se usa para no reconocerse a si mismo que uno la ha cagado cuando ha metido dinero en un valor ruinoso. Curiosamente la gente siempre se queja de que manipulan hacia abajo, nunca hacia arriba.
> Lo que está claro es que mucho tonto va a perder su dinero, que algunos listos ya se han metido el dinero de éstos tontos en el bolsillo, y que gracias a todo este asunto algunos cortos han perdido pasta pero otros se han forrado, sobre todo los que abrieron cortos por los 450.



Vaya, veo que has asimilado lo de ser buitre. Así va el mundo con tanto amoral suelto.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Ene 2021)

Antes se movían los mercados cantando las bondades de una compañía, o su desastre, en los Telediarios del país de turno, o engrasando a los expertos de los programas de economía.

Ahora, en tiempos de RRSS, cambia la vía de manipulación.

Que no sé qué hay realmente tras este fenómeno, pero no descarto que sean los propios lobbies que juegan unos contra otros, y haya menos espontaneidad de la que parece.

Pero lo que está sucediendo, en sí, es interesante.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (29 Ene 2021)

No sólo ha bloqueado RH, sino más plataformas, como bien decís. Esto es uno de los mayores escándalos en décadas, una manipulación del mercado pero ya directamente, sin tapujos.

¿La SEC va a decir algo o ya si eso tal que hoy andan muy liados?


----------



## Políticamente correcto (29 Ene 2021)

MAEZAL dijo:


> GameStop ahora mismo +100% en la preapertura, y los autodenominados "retarded" dicen que no van a vender hasta que llegue a 1000.
> 
> El foro de Reedit ha aumentado 2.000.000 de usuarios en dos días a poco que compre o mantenga cada uno...



Estoy por echar unos euros a fondo perdido solo para que se jodan los hedge. 

Lo que les jode es que ellos manipulan los precios juntándose en un salón de paredes de caoba del Club Hardy de Nueva York mientras se toman un whisky de 3.000$ la botella; y los de Reddit manipulan desde la doritocueva tomándose un Monster.

Les han quitado el juguete por una vez y eso les ha dolido.


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

torque_200bc dijo:


> en todos los casinos te echan cuando encuentras un mecanismo para desplumar a la banca




Hay una familia española famosísima en Las Vegas que iba descubriendo fallos en las ruletas, un curro acojonante, de película.

Por supuesto les enseñaron amablemente la puerta, algunos hasta les acompañaron al parking....


The Pelayos', la apasionante historia de una familia | RTVE.es


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 Ene 2021)

Ahora también les han restringido el trading con criptomonedas. 

DEP Robinhood.


----------



## MAEZAL (29 Ene 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien el objetivo de la trolleada. Quieren joder al hedge fund ese? Ayudar a Gamespot para que no quiebre? Quieren demostrar que si se coordinan pueden subir la cotización? Es una crítica a los cortos?
> 
> No termino de comprender tanto hype por este numerito.



Los cortos vencen están obligados a comprar a estos tios a cualquier precio.


----------



## Atsig Ubrub (29 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La mayoría de los que posteáis en el subforo de bolsa sois unos miopes hijos de puta con mentalidad de un lord inglés del siglo XIX oliendo a cremallera meada.
> 
> No entendéis lo que está sucediendo porque el único "valor" que veis en vuestro entorno es la capacidad de una empresa de incrementar beneficios en el futuro, o de incrementar las ventas reduciendo costes, o la capacidad de arrinconar un mercado con monstruosas barreras de entrada.
> 
> ...



Si señor, yo mismo tengo 8 Gme que no pienso vender, poco me costaron y ahora y en el futuro es el precio de la satisfacción del "yo he estado aquí". Aquí en España y en otros países los cortos han machacado a muchas empresas y a sus accionistas. 

Super ordenadores, inteligencia artificial, Aladin Blackrock... y en un instante la colaboración de personas humanas de la calle ha conseguido tumbar todo eso. 

Si sangra se puede matar.


----------



## Indignado (29 Ene 2021)

Estos hijos de puta ahora están limitando la compra de Dogecoins


----------



## porcospin (29 Ene 2021)

torque_200bc dijo:


> eso si, es la primera vez que veo suspender una cotización porque suba demasiado.



pues en esta zona paso con Abengoa , y lleva parada meses por la CNMV


----------



## OYeah (29 Ene 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La mayoría de los que posteáis en el subforo de bolsa sois unos miopes hijos de puta con mentalidad de un lord inglés del siglo XIX oliendo a cremallera meada.
> 
> No entendéis lo que está sucediendo porque el único "valor" que veis en vuestro entorno es la capacidad de una empresa de incrementar beneficios en el futuro, o de incrementar las ventas reduciendo costes, o la capacidad de arrinconar un mercado con monstruosas barreras de entrada.
> 
> ...




Excelente mensaje, pardiez. Llevo un par de meses dándole vueltas a esto, incluso abrí un hilo culpando a esa mentalidad viejuna el haber dejado pasar el Bitcoin. Me he dado cuenta de la edad media del foro y su ranciedad, la llegada de Vox me ha abierto los ojos, pensaba que eráis más jóvenes. Todavia hablando de sindicatos, disfrutad lo votado y demás.

Es tal y como dices.


----------



## Abrojo (29 Ene 2021)

Alguien o varios o muchos se van a hacer daño y luego veremos los lloros. Cuidado pues


----------



## superloki (29 Ene 2021)

No se si ya lo habrán puesto, pero aquí se explica exactamente qué es lo que ha pasado con el tema de Reddit y GameStop... Explicado de una forma muy fácil de entender...


----------



## mensch_maschine (29 Ene 2021)

Poca bolsa ha visto usted, amigo


torque_200bc dijo:


> eso si, es la primera vez que veo suspender una cotización porque suba demasiado.


----------



## mensch_maschine (29 Ene 2021)

Sinceramente no sé de qué va esto, pero eso que usted describe es más viejo que el hilo negro... ¿Calentar un chicharro de mierda y que los pardillos compren hasta dejarlo caer?


----------



## mensch_maschine (29 Ene 2021)

Andáaa, ¡jo que guay tío!
Héroes de la interné que no salen de su habitación pero que son los más listos y que van a ser ricos y que los malvados hedgefunds van a hincar la rodilla porque no tienen ni idea ni de la bolsa ni de nadadenada... 
Lo hacen 1 millón de esos, pero no, ellos no son borregos, no.



OYeah dijo:


> Excelente mensaje, pardiez. Llevo un par de meses dándole vueltas a esto, incluso abrí un hilo culpando a esa mentalidad viejuna el haber dejado pasar el Bitcoin. Me he dado cuenta de la edad media del foro y su ranciedad, la llegada de Vox me ha abierto los ojos, pensaba que eráis más jóvenes. Todavia hablando de sindicatos, disfrutad lo votado y demás.
> 
> Es tal y como dices.


----------



## yokese20 (29 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Si si, todos los que están comprando GME es por una buena causa, ninguno es para especular e intentar sacar tajada de las subidas. No te lo crees ni tú.
> 
> Y habría que ver hasta que punto esto de Reddit es una buena causa, a mi a lo que me apesta es al típico calientavalores que siempre se han visto por foros como el de invertia, solo que de una forma mucho más elaborada y mucho más masiva. No me extrañaría nada que los que iniciaron esto ahora estén forrados y riéndose de todos los tontos que siguen entrando a estas alturas.
> 
> Y una cosa es darse de alta en una plataforma, y otra muy distinta meter dinero en un valor que es una burbuja a punto de estallar.



Gamestop no es el caso de un grupo calientavalores. 
Gamestop es el resultado de una gran burbuja de shorts apunto de explotar donde unos aficionados se dieron cuenta y lo publicaron en un foro, el resto no es más que el boca a boca.


----------



## NORDWAND (29 Ene 2021)

el beneficio que han sacado lo están ahora metiendo a bitcoin.


----------



## eltonelero (29 Ene 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien el objetivo de la trolleada. Quieren joder al hedge fund ese? Ayudar a Gamespot para que no quiebre? Quieren demostrar que si se coordinan pueden subir la cotización? Es una crítica a los cortos?
> 
> No termino de comprender tanto hype por este numerito.



Es un trolleo que demuestra la escasa libertad que hay.
Es como cuando se trollea para que salga x cantante en eurovisión y al año siguiente cambian las normas para evitar que pase o como cuando se trollea una encuesta en un medio digital y el periodico lo cambia.
Aqui se trollea una operación diseñada para que los de siempre se enriquezcan y ahora que lo han entorpecido intentan por todos los medios alterar las reglas del juego y ya veremos que despues de esto las alteraran para que la gente normal no pueda meterse, salvo para perder pasta obviamente.


----------



## poppom (29 Ene 2021)

Hodl i like the stonk


----------



## Registrador (29 Ene 2021)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Los cortos vencen están obligados a comprar a estos tios a cualquier precio.



Eso es lo que la gente no entiende, que con los cortos tus perdidas son infinitas. Si vas largo como máximo puedes perder hasta que precio llega a 0, con los cortos las pérdidas pueden ser literalmente infinitas.


----------



## Alpharius (29 Ene 2021)

kikoseis dijo:


> Vaya, veo que has asimilado lo de ser buitre. Así va el mundo con tanto amoral suelto.



Los males del mundo se deben más a los tontos que a los amorales.


----------



## Alpharius (29 Ene 2021)

yokese20 dijo:


> Gamestop no es el caso de un grupo calientavalores.
> Gamestop es el resultado de una gran burbuja de shorts apunto de explotar donde unos aficionados se dieron cuenta y lo publicaron en un foro, el resto no es más que el boca a boca.



La única burbuja que se ve en la gráfica es la del precio. Y es en éstos momentos cuando tienen que estar entrando los cortos a saco.


----------



## yokese20 (29 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> La única burbuja que se ve en la gráfica es la del precio. Y es en éstos momentos cuando tienen que estar entrando los cortos a saco.



El problema es que los cortos ya entraron a saco cuando valia 10 e la accion, y estan perdiendo tanto que estaran obligados a vender.

Es como los que metieron cortos en la burbuja .com, que se arruinaron en 1999, por mucho que tuvieran razon.

Ya no pueden meter mas cortos, es inviable. Y si siguen tirando la accion para arriba, por mucho que sea una burbuja a los que les petara sera a los cortos, que se veran obligados a recomprar las acciones y a hinchar mas la burbuja, momento en el que hay que deshacerse de la posicion.


----------



## Alpharius (29 Ene 2021)

yokese20 dijo:


> El problema es que los cortos ya entraron a saco cuando valia 10 e la accion, y estan perdiendo tanto que estaran obligados a vender.
> 
> Es como los que metieron cortos en la burbuja .com, que se arruinaron en 1999, por mucho que tuvieran razon.
> 
> Ya no pueden meter mas cortos, es inviable. Y si siguen tirando la accion para arriba, por mucho que sea una burbuja a los que les petara sera a los cortos, que se veran obligados a recomprar las acciones y a hinchar mas la burbuja, momento en el que hay que deshacerse de la posicion.



Los cortos de antes ya estarán fuera. Tienen que haber sido de los que más han contribuido a disparar el precio con sus recompras.
Y ahora deben de estar entrando nuevos.


----------



## yokese20 (29 Ene 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Los cortos de antes ya estarán fuera. Tienen que haber sido de los que más han contribuido a disparar el precio con sus recompras.
> Y ahora deben de estar entrando nuevos.



Bueno, yo compre a 5 XD y vendi a 5... Lo avise en este foro hace 1 año, recomende comprar y explique lo que podia pasar, que al final a pasado.

Y ahora mi opinion es que puede ir a mas, a mucho mas, y es precisamente porque hay una cantidad de cortos descomunal. Y no importa que los cortos ahora sean otros (que lo dudo, habran nuevos y viejos), cuando una accion sube 100% en un dia los cortos no pueden aguantar y cuanto mas y mas suba mas se hinchara la burbuja para los cortos que se veran obligados a comprar a cualquier precio, es en ese momento donde los minoristas deben vender.

En realidad muchos fondos de cobertura estan jugando a la martingala. Cada vez que suve x2 necesitan meter el doble de dinero, pero la cosa es exponencial x2, x4, x8, x16... pero siempre hay la posibilidad que caiga rojo 10 veces y que lo pierdas todo. Como salgan 3 rojos mas seguidos se acabo.


----------



## ENRABATOR (29 Ene 2021)

Pero eso es por desconocimiento, lo que esta pasando con los peces gordos de Wall Street no puede pasar en un exchange descentralizado porque no hay intermediarios y el codigo es publico


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Ene 2021)

¿Qué ha pasado con Citadel?


----------



## lucky starr (30 Ene 2021)

Es una vergüenza que prohíban las compras. Si la gente quiere tirar su dinero que lo haga libremente.


----------



## LordEntrophy (30 Ene 2021)

Top5 dijo:


> "Libremercado"... a que mola ver la realidad de manera que hasta te da vergüenza lo que estas viendo.



Bueno, en EEUU tienen "Libremercado" y aquí tenemos nuestro conocido "Capitalismo de amiguetes".

Cada cual tiene sus costumbres, y hay que respetarlas (porque si no, ya vemos que los que mandan se enfadan y no te dejan jugar al scatergories).


----------



## LordEntrophy (30 Ene 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Esto es gravísimo.



Nada no esperable, en realidad, en esta época posmoderna donde ya han pasado cosas increíbles.

Por muy mal que pudiera caer a mucha gente, era impensable que una compañía de telecomunicaciones pudiera cortar y banear al mismísimo POTUS todavía en ejercicio de su cargo.

Y ahí lo hemos visto. Es cierto que aquí aplican su censura discrecional a muchos en vez de a uno solo, pero no deja de ser análogo.

Tiempos interesantes... (Y aún estamos en enero)


----------



## LordEntrophy (30 Ene 2021)

Sandy Ravage dijo:


> Si Soros hace lo mismo y hunde la libra no pasa nada, es simplemente un actor más en el gran teatro de los mercados.



Y "filántropo", no lo olvidemos, siempre se le pone el pie de "inversor y filántropo".

Muy filantrópico eso de hundir la moneda de un país contra el que no se está en guerra y sacándose un dinerito con ello (sería para hacer hucha con la que poder pagar su filantropía futura).

Será que quiere hacer como que lava su mala conciencia, como aquel personaje de "Inside man", que hace años que vendió su alma al diablo y desde entonces dedica su vida a tratar de recomprarla, según su excusa.


----------



## Top5 (30 Ene 2021)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Bueno, en EEUU tienen "Libremercado" y aquí tenemos nuestro conocido "Capitalismo de amiguetes".
> 
> Cada cual tiene sus costumbres, y hay que respetarlas (porque si no, ya vemos que los que mandan se enfadan y no te dejan jugar al scatergories).




A mi modo de ver esto tiene mucho que ver precisamente con la entropía.
Todo puede partir de unas grandes ideas y unas firmes convicciones de creer que algo bien montado _puede funcionar bien y funcionar para siempre_, pero para eso necesitas *invertir energía en conservar el orden que has generado*. En realidad_ todo círculo virtuoso necesita de energía para no tender a la desorganización._

La cruel realidad al final nos da la hostia de nuestra vida, enseñándonos que todo tiende a desorganizarse e irse a tomar por culo si no hacemos nada para que esto no pase. _Son los círculos viciosos los que ganan en la vida real._


----------



## Impresionante (30 Ene 2021)

Los de reddit siempre podrán crear pequeñas sociedades interpuestas para ser anónimos. No olvidemos que lo que han hecho lo corteros de gamestop es lo que normalmente hacen los grandes chiringos de Trading


----------



## Barruno (30 Ene 2021)

Ya han restablecido el tradeo.
X lo visto se quedaron sin liquidez al soportar nada mas que compras y ninguna venta.
Hasta que no solventaron ese problema no volvieron a dejar tradear.
Aqui lo explican:


----------



## kasper98 (30 Ene 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Es que no han suspendido la cotizacion porque suba demasiado. Han prohibido comprar la accion. Pero venderla si que dejan los muy cabrones.



Demanda billonaria y se lo quita la tonteria

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Soul (31 Ene 2021)

De toda esta historia, lo que haan hecho los brokers impidiendo comprar a minoristas ha sido lo más bochornoso.
No hay ni un solo punto de apoyo en el que puedan justificar lo que han hecho.

Ilegal y judicializable. Y espero que se judicialice. Alguno se va pa la trena seguro.

Por cierto, los de Robinhood han dicho que era "para cuidar del cliente", que es gilipollas, no sabe valorar los riesgos y, entonces, viene el broker a tutelarlo como se tutela a un incapaz. Nadie le ha dado la potestad de tutelar nada, pero ellos se la arrogan sin más.
Esa explicación es, sin más, sonrojante.

Pero es que hay otros que han sido más claros al respecto. A calzón quitao, con dos cojones :


----------

